# JLT or Business Bay



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been through almost the entire thread regarding apartment rentals. We are shifting by next week and we have a 9 month old baby. We would like to be next to a metro until we get a car. The areas we are thinking of living in are JLT and Business Bay. Need everyone;s help regarding:

1) Global Lake View in JLT
2) Goldcrest Executives 1 in JLT
3) Palladium in JLT
4) Dubai Arch in JLT
5) Executive Towers in Business Bay - not sure if all towers are same maintenance/amenities wise

Thank you in advance for all your help!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

I visited #5 a few weeks ago, seems to be a very nice setup... quite a few restaurants and cafe's, very decent facilities, the buildings seem well maintained and I was told response to issues was pretty quick... plenty of parking for visitors in the outside lots, and residents parking covered in the buildings themselves...

The only odd thing I saw with the one I visited was that you go through the building parking area to get to the elevators, and there is no lobby...


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Just going to bump this thread for more help/responses

Thanks imac for your help regarding Executive Towers. Am told that its a fair distance to walk from the metro station?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Not really from what I could tell... 

I was on a higher floor in one of the executive towers, stepped out to the balcony for a smoke and could see the metro station quite close by... granted I did not walk over, but I would guess it is no more than a 5 minute walk at least from the building I was in...


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok great thanks...however they seem to be more expensive compared to JLT. Which tower were you in if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

no idea, sorry... I went there with the guy who lives in the building, so just followed him, without having to ask for directions or notice any signs...

the one I was at had its entrance right next to a kebab restaurant if that helps...


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

fairypk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been through almost the entire thread regarding apartment rentals. We are shifting by next week and we have a 9 month old baby. We would like to be next to a metro until we get a car. The areas we are thinking of living in are JLT and Business Bay. Need everyone;s help regarding:
> 
> ...



I live in the K Tower in the executive towers. Here are the pros and cons in my opinion.

PROS:

Well kept buildings
Nice amenities (swimming, work out center)
Lots of food options either takeout, delivery or dine-in
Grocery store convenience (Spinnys)
Close to Dubai Mall

CONS:

Maintenance people are not skilled (ie painters, electricians)
People always using your assigned parking spot
about 10 minute walk to Metro
If you want to go south on Sheikh Zahid Road - it takes about 8 minutes to get on with all the one way streets


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, do you want to be downtown or near the Marina? Where do you work?


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I would prefer to be in downtown but with a budget of 90k nothing seems to fit in my budget in Business Bay whereas I have a few options in JLT...


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

fairypk said:


> Well I would prefer to be in downtown but with a budget of 90k nothing seems to fit in my budget in Business Bay whereas I have a few options in JLT...


Sorry to say, but at a 90k budget, I do not think the Executive Towers are within your means.

Perhaps you can try sharing with someone.


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

That's what I thought...JLT it is then or maybe Tecom but apparently Tecom not as suitable for babies/toddlers because no play areas


----------

